# Future pairing!



## kittycat17 (Jan 6, 2016)

Hey guys and gals!! 

I'm planning on breeding my own line of caramel tri stripes in the future 
I've got a yearling tri stripe female
I'm not sure which of my 2 males to pair her with in the 2017 season, my caramel male or my striped boy... 
So what would you do?  
Female:





Caramel male:




Striped male:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shotta (Jan 6, 2016)

Beautiful Pythons,Really depends on personal preference...,If it were me i would pair the female with the striped Male.


----------



## kittycat17 (Jan 6, 2016)

that male is going of a partially striped caramel this year 
If he produces some nice babies then I might lean towards him 
This is the female he's getting paired with






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smurf (Jan 8, 2016)

If it were me, I'd go the striped male. Rad looking pythons, all of them


----------



## BredliFreak (Jan 9, 2016)

The striped male is so amazing. Lol it's probably worth a crap ton too


----------



## kittycat17 (Mar 9, 2016)

Thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herpo (Mar 9, 2016)

You'll have to show pics of the hatchies! Good luck!


----------

